# Nursing job



## avicenna (May 12, 2012)

Hello, I am master degree in medical-surgical nursing (M.S.N. RN) with strong knowledge in nursing and medicine, English and Persian speaker, with 20 years experience in educational and clinical setting, looking for nursing job in mexico, to be more nearer my wife (she lives in California).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

avicenna said:


> Hello, I am master degree in medical-surgical nursing (M.S.N. RN) with strong knowledge in nursing and medicine, English and Persian speaker, with 20 years experience in educational and clinical setting, looking for nursing job in mexico, to be more nearer my wife (she lives in California).


If your wife is in California, why not move there to be with her? If you want to work as a nurse in Mexico, you would need to have a strong command of Spanish. I can't imagine that there is any demand for Persian-speaking nurses in Mexico.


----------



## avicenna (May 12, 2012)

*reply to Isla*



Isla Verde said:


> If your wife is in California, why not move there to be with her? If you want to work as a nurse in Mexico, you would need to have a strong command of Spanish. I can't imagine that there is any demand for Persian-speaking nurses in Mexico.


Dear Isla, after the USA consulate did not give me a visit visa to go there and visit my family and they said the only way is: you have to get Green card, we are trying to start this process, but it take a time near 6 month and we were not together near one year now, it so hard to tolerate more 6 month, but if I find a job in mexico, she can come over there to see me easier. If you can help me GOD bless you


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mexico protects it's jobs from foreign workers and you must show some unique skill plus have a specific employer sponsor you to be able to get a visa with permission to work as an employee. For a nurse I'm afraid that will be nearly impossible because there are many Mexicans trained as nurses and the Mexican government want to reserve those nursing jobs for them.

Independent worker visa status is easier to obtain but that means you will need to essentially start your own business. I know folks who have started restaurants and other businesses, Isla is a freelance English teacher and I am in the process of getting my permission to work as a freelance musician. It isn't that difficult. However, I have not heard of any freelance nurses.

Maybe consider starting a business in Mexico.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Also, why doesn't your wife start the I-130 process to bring you to the US as her spouse? It takes several months but as long as you can prove that your marriage is not a sham just to get you into the US, you will get approved and get residency and a green card.

Of course, that assumes that your wife has legal permanent residency in the US.


----------



## avicenna (May 12, 2012)

circle110 said:


> Also, why doesn't your wife start the I-130 process to bring you to the US as her spouse? It takes several months but as long as you can prove that your marriage is not a sham just to get you into the US, you will get approved and get residency and a green card.
> 
> Of course, that assumes that your wife has legal permanent residency in the US.[/QUOT
> this week tus. her course became finish and she can be free to follow I-130 process, our marriage is not for a visa or green card or like as this, we married by love and she came here to Dubai last summer we get married after one year talking and sharing our views and goels, and even we did not start our process for resident visa or green card because, we thought maybe we choose another country to live, but when the USA consulate did not give me visit visa and she can't come because of her children need father permission, and he never give,
> ...


----------



## MissMiami (Jun 26, 2011)

avicenna said:


> circle110 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, why doesn't your wife start the I-130 process to bring you to the US as her spouse? It takes several months but as long as you can prove that your marriage is not a sham just to get you into the US, you will get approved and get residency and a green card.
> ...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

MissMiami said:


> avicenna said:
> 
> 
> > You will not find employment as a Nurse in Mexico. I am an RN with advanced certification & many years of experience. I have been looking at options to move to Mexico & work as a Nurse in Mexico, but they have plenty of Nurses & they are paid less than half what RN's make in the USA. Have you considered Canada? It's not as close to California, but they do have reciprocity for RN's. Good Luck, if you find a legal way to work as a Nurse in Mexico-please share the info on here.
> ...


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

avicenna said:


> circle110 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, why doesn't your wife start the I-130 process to bring you to the US as her spouse? It takes several months but as long as you can prove that your marriage is not a sham just to get you into the US, you will get approved and get residency and a green card.
> ...


----------



## avicenna (May 12, 2012)

thanks for all of you anyone try to help me by their comments, its very lovely, you are very kind people, for now there is no way, we have to go through green card process and tolerate more to be apart of each other, I can tolerate, but every time she cry, I wanna die, just pry for me to find the way to see her as soon as possible, any way if any of you can find the way for us, most welcome, and GOD bless.I love you all


----------



## bzy1 (May 28, 2012)

Best advice, work hard where you are, save money and then plan on living cheaply in Mexico for as long as your Visa allows...


----------

